# Advice on life (Work and School)



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Long story short, I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 13 years old and it got really bad when I was around 16. I was forced to drop out of high school due to absences and received my high school diploma on home schooling. I'm 20 years old now and I'm not in school or working still because of this. I do have anxiety which does not help the situation. I don't even know what direction to follow. I don't want the same thing happening in college where I fail because of absence policy, even if I get Students with Disability you're not allowed to miss a certain amount of time. As for work, I don't know how i'll manage. Anyone got some advice?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Why not try getting your symptoms under better control. Pick your worse symptom... go to the Forum that matches it best.. and try something to manage that symptom. It can be something new or something you have tried before... as you never know..might work this time.While you are making a renewed effort at controlling your symptoms... why not try getting a part time job or becoming a part time student?? You could enroll in school and just a take a class or two at a time... or look into doing an online degree. But just get your feet wet a bit by trying either school or a job.. part time at first and then you can always try full time as you get better at managing your symptoms.I know it is scary but you must want to get your independent life started.. so.. have at it!I learned... the definition of courage is doing something WHILE scared.


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

like stated maybe think about doing a course by correspondance or part-time, give some thought to a less formal career path like graphic design or something you can do freelance work when you feel up to it or fromhome etc..


----------

